

France to force big supermarkets to give away unsold food to charity - sethbannon
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/22/france-to-force-big-supermarkets-to-give-away-unsold-food-to-charity

======
paulhauggis
2 years in jail for not donating unsold food? This sounds a bit extreme to me.

